# TOPMETEO weather systems



## TOPMETEO (23 Ago 2011 às 11:16)

Olà!!!! todo bom?

if you search for other weather systems please look at your web site :
www.topmeteo.it

we are italian company we are specialized in sell and install weather systems included ip camera and server for weather station

we are dealer of Columbia Weather Systems and Peet Bros 

today in Italy is a very africa day, in my city +39° are prevised

ciao!


----------

